# Table saw dado jig



## Tikander (Feb 11, 2012)

Has anyone made a table saw dado jig? Most posts I find are for router dado jigs.

Thanks


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I made a dado sled and a fence for rabbeting with a dado stack if that helps

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68449


----------



## jcwalleye (Dec 26, 2009)

Here's a link to a cross-cut sled that accomodates different sized dado stacks with a replaceable insert. And you can use it as a regular crosscut sled.

I made one and it works really well. There are pretty good instructions on the web page.

Make your self a bunch of inserts and then you'll have plenty for whatever sized stack you may use.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

You don't really need a jig or fixture for making dados on the tablesaw. It is already set up to make that type of cut with a dado blade. 
The above crosscut sled is fine if you need to dado narrow stock. However I usually need to dado the sides of carcass pieces, so I just use the rip fence to guide the cut. 
If it is a tall workpiece like a bookcase, then I use a router and straight edge guide. 
Good luck.


----------

